# My AVIARY IS DONE WOOOHOOO



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230904&id=640866498&l=d05d1a9c26


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

chezd3 said:


> Share this album with anyone by sending them this public link:
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=230904&id=640866498&l=d05d1a9c26


I could'nt just look and not say Good job! I saw how deep you made the floor and although I'm not a fan of the deep litter system I think it will work with the pea gravel built up as high as you have it. Very nice!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks jAxTech! The peas gravel is 10 inches deep I am loving it, too bad its getting dark now, I did put some solar dingle lights around it as well, for me 

I am very Happy today! YAYY We pulled 3 baby Kings from the Aniaml Control Center today, they are loving the new space more than anyone!


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Aaaaaaaawwwwwwwssssssoooommmmeeeee!!!


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats,just beware it probably wont be your last one LOL.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

*`*

Well it will be my last one for a long time! I hope to live in my house a long time anyway


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great job! They seem to be enjoying it. You should be happy!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I sure need a good rain storm to dance in this week! Thanks! I am really loving to be able to go in and sit with them. I have a house Pij called Mandee I can bring with me and let her get some fresh air and flap around, although she usually ends up on my shoulder so I don't leave her in there! I have a plastic chair in the corner by the door and so far they have not pooped on it, it's a miracle!

I do love it! It's almost to good to be true!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

That is a nice aviary, I am not sure if it rains a lot in your area but do they have protection if there is a bad storm??


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes it is well protected from Rain. It has a west wall , back wall and solid roof. The storms come in off the Pacific ocean and it the west wall. I wanted to leave part of the roof open, but I was afraid of the big storms we get out here in CA.

Thank you!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on a job WELL and BEAUTIFULLY done!!

I see such happy happy pijies!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nicE!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have to say I am really loving my Aviary!!! I have to take some pictures now. I have 8 full time Pij outside and 1 inside who goes out during the day for light and fresh air. It's really a great setting!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats is a wonderful work  Congrats


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It turned out great. I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------

